# Lynnhaven Report 02/15/08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Surfva and I hit up the Lynnhaven finger waters this morning. He was lucky I made it, as mean ole Mr. Beer got to slapping me around last night. But, all was good after a coffee and cold water shower. 

Truthfully, I didn't expect much. I've had grape-vine reports of a limit of Redfish being caught a couple of days ago, so my interest was peaked. 

35 Degrees and rising: 








































































Well...do you see any fish in those pix?....No?? DING DING; SKUNKED, my namesake means something, I guess..I can't wait till April when the side-eyes start to wiggle & writhe on the flats! 

Skunk


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

well at least u tried, i was skunked myself today at the ditch. but hopefully i will get them tommorrow! my boats record now 2-1


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

well skunk, mabe next time the water will be a little higher, that wind was pusing the water out something fierce


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Where's The Water*

That water level makes for some good plundering, shoulda looked around a little more.


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Huh?*

we did, skunk had to get back to his business, i told him, "look SE @ the point", he said "go if u want to..... the last time this happened, TugCapn, went there, i stayed here and plundered all the spotted sideyes and he got nothin", so i stayed and i didn't even catch a BUZZ, oh well mabe next time skunkape:fishing:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice pics.. Too bad on the skunk.. Next time..
But you had a better chance of catchen em the me.. i sat at home all day


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics. Too bad about the skunk. But at least you're gettin out.


----------

